

Offer HN: Pixel-perfect UI & Branding design - niico

Over the past few years I've met some seriously good developers over here and I even got to work with some of them.<p>I have helped dozens of startups from all over the world to have not only incredibly good and functional products but make them look good and friendly to the users.<p>Today I'm proud to show you my humble portfolio with some selected work I've done in the past.<p>Check out &#62;&#62;&#62;&#62;&#62;&#62; http://www.heynico.com &#60;&#60;&#60;&#60;&#60;&#60;<p>I'm sure I can help you with your startup, app UI, website, landing page, logo or simply with your business card.<p>Just drop me a line: hey at heynico.com
======
niico
Le link: <http://www.heynico.com>

------
ohashi
Nico designed a logo for me, he did an absolutely fantastic job. Thanks again.

------
stevederico
Just emailed you. Your work looks great.

------
molsongolden
Your portfolio looks great

------
mcrider
Message sent :)

